# General Topics > Member of the Month >  MOTW - Mar 10 - Mar 16 2013 - Firebellygirl

## Jen

Congratulations to this weeks Member of the Week!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Heather

Congrats!

----------


## Lisa

Congrats!

 .:* Lisa *:.
laissez le bon temps roulet! :-)

----------


## Jen

*Monday*, tell us all about you! We know you obviously like amphibians, but we want to know about the rest of your life. Details about you, your life, hobbies, families, past times, favorite colors, poems you have written etc etc....just use this post to brag/boast/bore us how you please.

Today is about _You_! Talk about your frogs tomorrow  :Big Grin:

----------


## firebellygirl

Ok, where to begin. It's not everyday that one is asked to brag about ones self. 

First, I would like to thank those that nominated me for MOTW. You have no idea what you have done. MAAHAAAAAAAA!!!!!! (Just kidding).

  I guess I will start at the beginning. I was born in Bristol, CT on July 8, 1970. (though everyone says I look younger than I am) I was adopted when I was 10 years old. I spent a year in Africa when I was 12 years old. I love to draw (though I haven't in years), read (no romance novels please)  and watch thriller/horror movies. I also love to hike. I ran in my first and probably last half marathon a few years ago (came in last, froze my butt off, I swear it was the coldest day EVER!!!!!!) I work in Accounting (even though my degree is in Engineering, go figuire). I coupon and have a good stockpile (no I am not like THOSE people you see on tv. I don't have paper towels stashed under my childrens' beds or toilet paper stacked to the ceiling in my shower.) My stockpile is contained to one room in my house. I am known to be a tad OCD (That's a good thing to be-Right?) and I love love love to clean (just not windows or dishes) Too bad I live with a bunch of slobs! Oh well, at least I have a family (some people don't). Speaking of family, I have been with my husband 22 years (married for almost 20-April 24th). We have a 19 year old daughter and a 16 year old son. We moved form New York to South Carolina in 2003 for my husband's job. I miss the snow sometimes (but then again I DO NOT miss coming home after working all day and having to shovel my way into the driveway) 
  I love animals. I would have a farm if I could. (My husband not so much, he tolerates them). Currently I have a 12 year old pomeranian ( who is laying on the floor watching me as I type this, looking all pitifully). I also have 2 firebelly toads, 3 ADFs, a betta and a 29 gallon tropicial aquarium.
  OK, now that I have bored you all to tears I gotta go and give my poor doggie some attention before he keels over from neglect.

Tucker, my Pom

----------


## Jen

*Tuesday*, tell us about your amphibians. How you came to keep them, mistakes/learning curves, species kept, breedings, how you found Frog Forum etc....we heard enough about you on Monday, let us hear about them frogs!

----------


## firebellygirl

Today I am home with a sick child, so I will make this short.

I don't recall what exactly got me into firebelly toads. I  have had just about every other creature know to man as a pet, so why not frogs. If I had to guess why firebellies of all the frogs out there it has to because a) they are easy to care for b)they are small c) they are fun to watch.
  Over the years I have had them in both terrestrial and more aquatic setups. Last year they even spawned for the first time ever (with no help from me)- talk about an experience! 
  I am glad I stumbled upon this forum ( through a Google search) It has been very informative and has helped me become a better frog keeper.
   Well, that is all the time I have right now. Let me know if you have any questions and I will try to get back on later to answer them. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Patsy

Thanks for sharing with us, it's always nice to learn more about everyone on the forum. Love the picture of your frog. He has that kinda "okay I'll pose for just one more photo" look!

----------


## Heather

I enjoyed reading your bio  :Smile: . 

I'd be happy to send some snow your way if you'll send some sun up this way?  :Big Grin: 

Love the photos!

----------


## Lisa

Awesome to get to know you! Congrats on motw.

 .:* Lisa *:.
laissez le bon temps roulet! :-)

----------


## Jen

Alrighty - - it is picture day!  Feel free to share pictures/videos/sound clips....

----------


## firebellygirl

baby firebellies!







Adults: These is a picture of all 5 of my adults (can you find them all? Sadly, I lost 3 in the last year.  :Frown: . I had them for many, many, many years.

----------


## firebellygirl

Had to switch to my phone, where I keep most of my pictures.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firebellygirl

1 more- toadlets

----------


## Patsy

Beautiful setup! I love the transformation of tadpole to frog!

----------


## Karen aka mshine1217

I know that this a frog forum, but your Betta is absolutely gorgeous!!!

----------


## firebellygirl

Thanks! Pictures do not do him justice. He was white when I got him a few months ago, but now he has a goldish sheen to him.

----------


## Lynn

It's great to read more about you ! Your photos are great.  Tucker is, just, precious.
Lynn  :Butterfly:

----------

